# Low Deck bridge



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am now getting ready to build a Low Deck Bridge and would like to know if anyone has some construction pictures of one. I have a good idea on how to make it but I would love to see others take on it. I am thinking of making one 60" long even though most I see are only 18" I like longer bridges better. 

Lets hear all you input please. plan on making a few different types of bridges. I made this bridge a while ago out of oak and love how it turned out even though it has no retaining rods.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Brakeman, 

Beautiful piece of work and do you plan to mount this outside or mount it on the mantle! 

Sackville NS: Not far from Sackville NB where I did my degree. 

Again, a piece of art. 

gg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am going to use them outdoors. They would look nice as a displace piece as well.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Mahogany, cedar or redwood might hold up better outdoors than Oak. You see the plastic bridge that were posted recently, using plastic trim pieces?


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

The Oak bridge was my first one I ever made and it turned out nice. I treated it with water sealer so it should be ok. As for my next one I am making it out of cedar and I plan to try a different glue but not sure what glue will hold up well in our extreme weather conditions.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

I would suggest Titebond II or Titebond III outdoor carpenter's glue. I use it on all structures and have even used it as ballast adhesive. It grabs, bonds and dries quickly. I am certain that there are several other brands of similar glues, that work as well, I just have had the best luck with this stuff. I buy it at Home Depot and Lowe's. 
Don


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Cedar works great outside year round. As for glue I use Elmer's PROBOND wood glue for exterior. Buildings and bridges have been outside for years. Helps if you have a nail gun to pin together when building. If using Poly glue clamp together as wood will separate while drying and cleanup runs as it will stain the wood.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I could not wait any longer so I got started. I am sure it will hold up and it should be long enough. I just need to decide how to do the rails.
I might join them together to make it 10 ft


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I cut the rails and began gluing them all up


----------

